# Marriage Friend Balance?



## stressedout1 (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm currrently in the middle of separating with my wife. However she continually says that she doesn't want to give up on our relationship. Yet the problem that got us here (one of many) is that her social life continually comes before our marriage. And now that we are separated she still seems to put her friends first while i'm sitting here going crazy still putting our marriage first. So just wondering if anyone has had this problem or what balance other people have. She has good freinds and it's not that I don't want her to see them. But I don't see how we can have a good marriage when it doesn't come first.


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

You can't. I am not needy - at all - but if I don't come second - right after the kids - that is not acceptable. 

Before kids you should be her clear number one priority. If she doesn't get that - she isn't a good wife - sorry. 

Next time - set clear boundaries and stick to them. I never ever ask my wife what she is doing/when she is coming home. But when we have plans I fully expect her to be there and be engaged and she always is. 

And sexually - well that is a really good way to know how much a woman is really "into" you.






stressedout1 said:


> I'm currrently in the middle of separating with my wife. However she continually says that she doesn't want to give up on our relationship. Yet the problem that got us here (one of many) is that her social life continually comes before our marriage. And now that we are separated she still seems to put her friends first while i'm sitting here going crazy still putting our marriage first. So just wondering if anyone has had this problem or what balance other people have. She has good freinds and it's not that I don't want her to see them. But I don't see how we can have a good marriage when it doesn't come first.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

If she won't put her husband first, she doesn't really want to be married.


----------

